# Free Floriani Webinar Scheduled For November



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Floriani Software is hosting a free webinar in November that is intended to help Floriani Total Control U owners increase their knowledge and maximize their capabilities when using this embroidery digitizing software.

“Bringing It All Together” is scheduled for 8 p.m. E.S.T. on Tuesday, Nov. 18. It is intended to be a review of all the topics, tips, and tricks offered throughout the year in this monthly webinar series. Whether you’ve attended every webinar or not, it’s a great recap that will be sure to help you improve your digitizing skills. 

To register, go to https://www2.gotomeeting.com/register/977059594 .

For more information about the company and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, software, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

